# Maxine's Babies



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

How long do you think Maxine has left? She can start December 28th but was seen breed for a date of January 8th. Her stomach has started to drop and she is becoming hollow in her tail head as well. Yesterday I noticed a little discharge as well. This picture was taken 3 days ago and she has changed quite a bit, I will try to get a new one today.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They can start discharge a couple weeks before kidding. I have one right now that has had a small amount of mucous discharge for over a week. She'll probably go sometime after Christmas and possibly into the 1st week of Jan. I'd say you're still on target for the January kidding dat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Carmen.  Good luck Kallee! Can't wait to see those Apollo kids.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

These are from tonight.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is loosing her mucous plug! :wahoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still looks like she has a couple weeks to go to me. Not sure though. :scratch:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I would say she is right on track for the 8th.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Getting closer! Her babies have dropped.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's a beautiful doe! Can't wait to see what she has for you  Have you felt her tail ligaments? How is her udder filling? I always check ligs, they typically give me a real good idea when they are close.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

What a nice looking doe. Happy Kidding!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you! Her udder is not really doing much more yet which for being due next week I would expect more by now. I could tell a difference from this morning to this evening though in her udder. Her ligaments are slowly going away but still cannot put fingers together yet. She is so loose in her behind I feel like her insides might come out! :shocked: haha just waiting for some babies! I would say she has two maybe one. Think boys or a really nice show doe :smile:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Just two more days until she is due! She is becoming so restless during the day.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Any updates on Maxine?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, how's she doing?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She has really dropped more today!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

This was yesterday.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say she is going to kid this weekend. Pretty girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks close!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty doe! Her udder looks like it has filled in so that is a good sign!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah she is getting closer! Hoping anyday!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

PowerPuffMama said:


> Pretty doe! Her udder looks like it has filled in so that is a good sign!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Her udder has filled in even more than this afternoon!:dance:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very exciting  Happy kidding !


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Does her tail look to you guys like she is having a contraction? It is very small and she keeps arching her back when she puts it in the air. The are like every few minutes she keeps doing it. ATTACH]85087[/ATTACH]


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Her udder is filling also


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah her udder is rock hard.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She wanted in her kidding stall. I opened the door and she went right in and laid down! She is a smart girl


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo hoo! Go Maxine!! ray: for an easy delivery and healthy babies!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She's pushing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoo hooo!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How's it going??


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Big boy so far!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Big boy so far!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww, congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay for Maxine :wahoo: Congratulations :-D Keep us posted !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Getting ready for another!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Little girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Do you think she's done?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How adorable!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

They are experts at nursing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Well done Maxine  Congrats !


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yay! Do you think she's done?


She had twins total  both the kids have really good pigment also. Oh and the girl has some brown spots on her knees and her feet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good job everybody!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Any name suggestions for the doe and buck? 

Doe is Madi Maxine and Sire is Madi Apollo.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! Don't forget to post dry pics later:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I will take better pictures in the morning


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! Way to go Maxine on two beautiful babies! I loved reading and looking at all the pics of her in early labor, then seeing her wanting in her stall, what a smart girl!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is a better picture  I have more on the camera and I will upload those later








Also should I be concerned about the little girl as she isn't super strong in her backend. She kinda crawls everywhere with an occasional stand up. I know they are not even 24 hrs old but just wanted to make sure. They did get 1/2cc of BOSE and their CDT yesterday so they do have that in their system.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful kids ! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

When my does have triplets or really big kids sometime the back legs are weak. It just takes a few days for them to get strong.. I wouldn't worry about it as long as she can still nurse and get around on her own.  

Love the new picture! Beautiful babies!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah she can still nurse just fine just lays down to eat


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The boy is the one who has the zig zag white down the back of the head, the girl just has a straight white line.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh wow. I learned so much from this thread. Your kids are beautiful!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh myyyyy...it's a good thing I don't know where you live, I would be sorely tempted to make a midnight baby-napping run!! 










Congratulations, they're both adorable!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> Oh myyyyy...it's a good thing I don't know where you live, I would be sorely tempted to make a midnight baby-napping run!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah he is a cutie and loves people already! It would be a long trip as we are in Oregon ;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How are the babies doing Kallee? Any new pictures?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

They are doing good! They are getting to the bounce everywhere stage so taking pictures is not the easiest anymore.  Hopefully tomorrow won't be so rainy and we can let them go outside for a little bit.

Mom and girl 








Boy 








Little girl


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love their heads! So pretty.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cuties.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are so nice


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah they have really big heads, the boy needed some help getting his out when he was being born. He also has some really big legs for being so little.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are beautiful.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute! Congratulations


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How about Maximus and Molly?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

They already have a Maximus.  He is Maxine's brother! But I like Molly to stick with an M.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh that's right... I remember seeing him on their site. How about just Max? I guess that's really boring...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And Molly has 2 "L"s to go with ApoLLo.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable babies !!! Love all those sweet little faces


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

This is basically how pictures go these days!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You gotta love how full of life they are 
Precious babies , I love the white faces , so pretty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, it's frustrating! :hair: You get like a quarter second to snap a picture while they are standing still... and most of the time miss that chance.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are just too adorable! Yep, bouncing pics, I definitely know how that goes! What kind if camera are you using? They key with getting 'action' shots is having a higher shutter speed and compensating with a low F# <aperture> and higher ISO. Most cameras with auto settings, or 'sport' settings can't get the stop action that a lot of people want, which is why you get action blur shots. Personally I love some blur, shows how fast those little stinkers are lol


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Aww, cutie pies! The buckling has the most adorable expression on his face in all your pictures, and the doeling is just gorgeous! 

Do they have names yet? I really like Molly, suggested above for your doeling,and following the 'M' trend, Monty or Marty might be cute names for your little boy.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

crosscandyboers said:


> The boy is the one who has the zig zag white down the back of the head, the girl just has a straight white line.


They are so adorable! Congrats! I love their colors!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks! They are almost a week old! We still don't have names. We are thinking Maxine's Lil Zig Zag for probably the girl but don't have anything really for the boy. Their dad is Apollo like from mythology so we are trying to come up with a name from that theme for him.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are just too adorable! Yep, bouncing pics, I definitely know how that goes! What kind if camera are you using? They key with getting 'action' shots is having a higher shutter speed and compensating with a low F# <aperture> and higher ISO. Most cameras with auto settings, or 'sport' settings can't get the stop action that a lot of people want, which is why you get action blur shots. Personally I love some blur, shows how fast those little stinkers are lol


I was just taking pictures on my iphone to post on here. I have taken some good ones on my actual camera but thanks for the tips!  I have always wanted to take an actual photography class just never have. I have a Canon Powershot SX50 HS.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Luck you ^^^ Im still wanting a really nice camera ( I'm using my iPhone) so anything would be a upgrade :ROFL: Kididng , i do have a better one but i always have my phone on me (usually) and its my go to for taking pictures  I think i want a Canon SLR i think its called , i forgot , but its supposed to be good for a "first timer newbie" 

I plan on asking Candice when i am ready to buy  Maybe get some good pointers too


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

crosscandyboers said:


> Thanks! They are almost a week old! We still don't have names. We are thinking Maxine's Lil Zig Zag for probably the girl but don't have anything really for the boy. Their dad is Apollo like from mythology so we are trying to come up with a name from that theme for him.


Cute! I'll try to think of some mythology themed A-names.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Got some good pictures of them yesterday. The boy is already pushing 15 pounds!!! :shock:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Little girl (she is a lot harder to get pictures of)


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Little boy (he loves the camera  )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im loving all these babies !!! I wish i could keep track of them all , lol.
Just when i think i am , more pictures pop up of ones i forgot !
Im loving that little boy , what a nice pic that last one is 
Your little girl is too precious ,she looks very mischievous , lol..
Awesome pictures  I can't believe how big they got already !
Boy , these Boers just come out looking like little mini adults , don't they ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh they have the cutest little faces!! They look real nice.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

They were loving this 65 degree weather this weekend!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute! Looks like a fun toy!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah our goats love their play structures! We have 4 of them all different sizes, starting with a baby one to start the babies out on, all the way up to a 6 foot one in the air. The older does just like to use them as sleeping platforms but the yearlings and babies once they are old enough just run and jump off of them. It's great exercise!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

That's a better picture of the medium one. Just has 2 ramps and some stairs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I LOVE IT !!! They look sooooooo flipping adorable    
What a awesome play thing !!!!! Lucky goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Id like to be enjoying those 65 degree temps myself….:snow::snowbounce:


----------

